# Completion Colectomy - need help.



## hencked (Feb 18, 2015)

Four months ago patient had terminal ileum removed and right colectomy and used code 44160.  Patient now found to have sigmoid cancer and they are doing a completion colectomy.  Transverse, descending and sigmoid are resected with splenic flexure takedown.  Anastomosis then performed of the ileum and rectosigmoid.  No colostomy done.  I was thinking 44160, but that is what I used the first surgery.  Or 44140 and 44139.  Please help!

dlh


----------



## cynthiabrown (Feb 18, 2015)

look at 44150


----------



## hencked (Feb 19, 2015)

Thank you for your response!  I think 44150 will work.  I was wondering if it would be considered a partial or total as colon was removed previously.


----------



## cynthiabrown (Feb 19, 2015)

you are entirely welcoome


----------

